# Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

@ All


Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne dann solch einen.
Hier könnten meine Kunden gleich ihr gekauftes Tackle
an Ort und Stelle testen.....#6


@ Martin Obelt,da kommen wieder Erinnerungen hoch,hä !!!!

Vielleicht mal ´ne Idee für ´nen Laden hier bei uns....:vik:


Der STF |rolleyes


----------



## fireline (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*

hi seeteufelfreund



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne dann solch einen.
> ...




...und zum weitwerfen probieren bauen wir gleich eine kegelbahn an,lach


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*



fireline schrieb:


> hi seeteufelfreund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Du lachst,aber es gibt in Tokio 2 Läden wo man hinter dem Laden auf einem abgesperrten Feld seine Brandungsruten testen kann.
Desweiteren habe ich bislang in Tokio damals nur einen Laden gesehen,welcher im hinteren Teil des Shops,ein riesen Becken voller Schwarzbarsche hatte.

Ich denke mir mal,man sollte echt mal drüber nachdenken.


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## oknel (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*

tierquälerei


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*



oknel schrieb:


> tierquälerei


 

Andere Länder,andere Sitten und Gesetze.
Die Fische werden selbstverständlich getötet und vom
neuen Besitzer mitgenommen.


Der  STF


----------



## oknel (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Andere Länder,andere Sitten und Gesetze.
> Die Fische werden selbstverständlich getötet und vom
> neuen Besitzer mitgenommen.
> 
> ...



in dem fall ok

mfg


----------



## fireline (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*

hi stf



oknel schrieb:


> tierquälerei



siehst des is der grund warum des bei uns ned geht,

da gibts an saudummer spruch,ein türke und ein deutscher
wetten wer als erster mit ein und demselben bauobjekt fertig
sei,nach drei monaten ruft der türke den deutschen an und 
offeriert im das er fertig sei,darauf der deutsche, omei i hob
die baugenehmigungen noch gar nicht 
mfg


----------



## darth carper (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*

Total interessant!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*



fireline schrieb:


> hi stf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Er konnte es ja nicht wissen,woher auch.


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## indefischer (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*



> siehst des is der grund warum des bei uns ned geht,
> 
> da gibts an saudummer spruch,ein türke und ein deutscher
> wetten wer als erster mit ein und demselben bauobjekt fertig
> ...



Im nachhinein stellte sich sich heraus, dass das Bauprojekt totaler Humbug war und ein schönes Gewässer schwer beeinträchtigt hätte. 

Man muss doch nicht alles mitmachen. Imposant auch die reellen Bedingungen unter denen man sein Angelgerät testen kann.
Gruß
indefischer


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*



indefischer schrieb:


> Im nachhinein stellte sich sich heraus, dass das Bauprojekt totaler Humbug war und ein schönes Gewässer schwer beeinträchtigt hätte.
> 
> Man muss doch nicht alles mitmachen. Imposant auch die reellen Bedingungen unter denen man sein Angelgerät testen kann.
> Gruß
> indefischer


 

Das wär so wie ´nen Angel Shop bei uns,der hinterm Haus einen
Forellen Teich sein eigen nennt und Du gleich mal die Rute samt Rolle testen kannst....


Der  STF  :g


----------



## schroe (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*

@STF,

allein schon mit der Produktpallette, hättest du mich als Stammkunden gesichert.:m 


Sie sind uns (nicht nur) angeltechnisch um Welten überlegen.

Mal sehen,....wenns nächstes Jahr mit Norwegen wieder was wird, gehts auf Köhler mit einer leichten 50gr WG Offshore Game und einer Conquest 301. FunStuff pur.:vik: 

Uferspinnen auf Mefo mit einer G-Craft "Seven Sense", usw, usf.:q


----------



## esox_105 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Das wär so wie ´nen Angel Shop bei uns,der hinterm Haus einen
> Forellen Teich sein eigen nennt und Du gleich mal die Rute samt Rolle testen kannst....
> 
> 
> Der STF :g


 
Gibt es doch bei der Angel Domäne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn ich mal einen Angel Shop eröffne,dann solch einen !!!!*

Nunja, für die kurzen Rütchen braucht man ja auch nicht sooo große Becken, da reicht praktisch das große Aquarium. 
Von wegen Kegelbahn, wofür denn? :g :q


----------

